# Tagged/Injured Pigeon on my balcony



## missmaya (Mar 1, 2011)

Please tell me who to contact. There is a large white-faced, white-winged pigeon with orange/redish eyes on my balcony. I believe it must be injured since it hasn't flown away since yesterday. I don't see any obvious injuries but I'm worried about it having minimal shelter in the cold. I am feeding it bird food and bread crumbs and giving it fresh water but I have a cat inside my apartment and I cannot bring it in my home. It's friendly and approaches me. There is a tag on the bird's leg so I'm assuming it can be tracked back to someone or some place? Please assist........ I reside in Oakland County within Michigan.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

You will need to examine the band on the pigeon's leg and let us know what it says. Hopefully one of our members will be able to track the ID to a club or owner, if it is a nationally recognized code.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

missmaya said:


> Please tell me who to contact. There is a large white-faced, white-winged pigeon with orange/redish eyes on my balcony. I believe it must be injured since it hasn't flown away since yesterday. I don't see any obvious injuries but I'm worried about it having minimal shelter in the cold. I am feeding it bird food and bread crumbs and giving it fresh water but I have a cat inside my apartment and I cannot bring it in my home. It's friendly and approaches me. There is a tag on the bird's leg so I'm assuming it can be tracked back to someone or some place? Please assist........ I reside in Oakland County within Michigan.


Thank you for your concern for this bird.
Do you have a dog or cat carrier that you could keep him in with some food and water for now.
Once you get the letters and numbers off the band, hopefully the owner can be traced.
Lone banded pigeons are easy prey for predators. They are domestic and trusting. If you could confine him for the time being, so he's safe.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do this:

Put the cat someplace secure, in another room, in the bathroom or something, where it cannot get out.

Then when you feed the Pigeon on the balcony, leave the door open and scatter some food towards the threshold, then inside. Slowly see if you can get her/him to step inside enough where you can close the door w/o spooking her back out. If she spooks, tr it again next time but don't make any move to close the door...each time, put the food a bit further inside until you have an advantage of being able to close quick enough.

Then do as instructed above (leg band ID).

Thanks for caring.


----------

